# New bow



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

I should probably ask after the Archery show in Febuary but I usually try to buy a year old model when done in past so will ask now. This late winter im going to be looking to buy a new bow. I had a bowtech reign as my last but sold when moved up here like an idiot. I loved that bow. But what are your guys recommendations. I usually pull about 65 to 70 lbs, 28.5 to 29 draw. I want a nice comfortable draw. Not set on just speed but more quiet and decent out to 80 yards. Whats your thoughts? And also being somewhat new what businesses have several manufacturers to test out? Thanks


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

Hey friend. Lance at Top of Utah Archery in Logan is by far the most personable place I have been. If I remember right he carries most besides Hoyt. The boys at Wild Arrow will carry your Hoyt. That place in my opinion has a certain type of people they service. They also take a while to get your bow together. I know two people who had service done and it took a very long time to get their bow back. This was in June. Maybe time of year had something to do with it? 
If you are further South I'm sure other people will chime in. 
Come January or February bows on KSL classifieds will go on sale for a good price after the ATA. 
Check KSL about once a week. Last year at this time a guy hit a deer and had to sell his bow for cheap, fast to pay for the car. He sold it to me for pretty cheap. You might get lucky.


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

Thanks Oli thats good advice checking ksl. I will do that.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Lance is the man. Straight up that's my go to shop.

If you are south, I have had great experiences with Jakes (orem) but they do have turnover so I can't be sure who would be your tech. 

Humphries are good dudes. I have just seen them setup so many people with draw lengths 1-2" short that I question some things.


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

Im in Heber but for guns or bows I will travel for good service. I will definetely hit Lances. Thx


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Another vote for Humphries here, but then I don't know Lance. May have to check that shop out next time I'm up there.


----------



## bowdude (Aug 11, 2019)

If you are browsing, go to everyone and shoot what they have in stock to see what you like, including Cabella's and Sportsman's. Jakes in Orem is probably the best shop for a variety of makes and models. If you want a Hoyt, this is Utah, Hoyt country... every one carries Hoyt, even K-Mart. If you go into a shop knowing what you are looking for, you will get better attention and service. It takes time to setup a bow to fit a customer and if the store is busy, you won't get the attention you deserve, so go at an off hour when the store is empty. I have been to them all, depending on what I am looking for will determine which shop I go to. If buying new, you will get better attention than buying used. Most shops that carry used bows, sell them on consignment. They don't make much money, if any, so they shy away from pushing used. Bows loose their value quickly. Most people who sell on KSL seem to forget they are selling a used product and over price their bow setups. Know what you are looking for when buying used. If you are looking for service (work on your bow), if you buy from a particular shop, return there for your service. They will normally do small setup changes for you at no cost since you purchased from them. Not so from a shop that you take in an outside purchase and want setup changes. Keep that in mind when traveling long distances to shops. Learn to do your own work, you will be much more satisfied with the results. Enjoy the adventure and be patient. If you find something you like, return a second time and have them fit it to you exactly before buying. A well tuned, fitted bow will feel much different than just a "shop" bow that is kept on the shelf for walk-in test drives.


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

You could always get one of these.






&#129320;&#129320;&#129320;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129320;&#129320;&#129320;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129320;&#129320;&#129320;

"This is a servius bow" hehe.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

olibooger said:


> You could always get one of these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


D***it now I want one!


----------



## rtockstein (Mar 17, 2019)

I've only been to Humphries in SLC. They've been pretty great and the manager of the shop (can't remember his name) is a really down to earth personable guy. They've got a decent selection of brands. Mathews, Hoyt, elite, bowtech


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

FYI , my ins company sent me a brand new HOYT black Power max with a quiver and new True-glow 5-pin after my truck was stolen and I have not taken out of the box yet. I cant shoot 2-bows at once as i received my stolen one back a while later. Trying to trade/buy/build a .28 Nosler for the wife (actually for me hehehehe:mrgreen


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

cdbright said:


> FYI , my ins company sent me a brand new HOYT black Power max with a quiver and new True-glow 5-pin after my truck was stolen and I have not taken out of the box yet. I cant shoot 2-bows at once as i received my stolen one back a while later. Trying to trade/buy/build a .28 Nosler for the wife (actually for me hehehehe:mrgreen


Is that an ad? Lol


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

cdbright said:


> FYI , my ins company sent me a brand new HOYT black Power max with a quiver and new True-glow 5-pin after my truck was stolen and I have not taken out of the box yet. *I cant shoot 2-bows at once as i received my stolen one back a while later.*


Not sure how you got back your stolen one, but if it was recovered you might want to have a discussion with your insurance company about the one they reimbursed you with.


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

when they brought it back after it was recovered in a separate stolen vehicle that also had my pistol in it he told me it was a total as they had dry fired it and the bag smelled like meth or heroine smoke. The cop told me to keep the new one as this was basically not good anymore. I repaired it as it wasn't too bad and didn't want to start over again so i ended up with 2. My pistol on the other hand has been held for DNA sampling to prosecute the guy who stole it for about a year now, still waiting to get that back. 

Sorry , wasn't trying to steal OP to make an add, just saw an opportunity to slip it in there hahahahaha:mrgreen:


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

cdbright said:


> when they brought it back after it was recovered in a separate stolen vehicle that also had my pistol in it he told me it was a total as they had dry fired it and the bag smelled like meth or heroine smoke. The cop told me to keep the new one as this was basically not good anymore. I repaired it as it wasn't too bad and didn't want to start over again so i ended up with 2. My pistol on the other hand has been held for DNA sampling to prosecute the guy who stole it for about a year now, still waiting to get that back.
> 
> Sorry , wasn't trying to steal OP to make an add, just saw an opportunity to slip it in there hahahahaha:mrgreen:


I need a backup bow. PM me a price.

I am also selling a Triax once I decide what new bow to get lol.


----------

